

 Review our Startup Wireframe - Experimentation Dashboard - lsrgroup
http://lsrgroup.wordpress.com/2011/04/25/being-a-lean-startup-is-hard-but-our-experimentation-dashboard-can-help/

======
marksbren
I like the wireframe and have been thinking that a tracking tool like this
would be useful (tracking all the site changes on a timeline with key
metrics). Oftentimes I find myself hopping back and forth between our change
logs and the analytics data to find what happened when & the result. Are there
other tools that do this? Kissmetrics? Mixpanel?

~~~
marksbren
We currently use Google Analytics, Git & Pivotal Tracker. If those were merged
it would be awesome. I could see the trends of usage (via Google Analytics
events) with the information about when key updates were pushed (via Git or
Pivotal Tracker).

~~~
lsrgroup
Mark:

Very interesting... Who else uses git? Upvote if you do. We were wondering
would be the most common code management tool is?

Mark, do you think you would need integration with git from day one to begin
find valuing in our tool?

~~~
prodigal_erik
> Who else uses git? Upvote if you do.

No, you do not deserve a pile of karma for trying to get people to use your
comment as if it were a poll.

~~~
lsrgroup
Sorry about that. We weren't looking for free karma. Just an easy way for
people to indicate their use of git.

------
bdclimber14
I think this is an increasingly more interesting and useful space. Have you
thought about metrics specific to types of startups? For example, a SaaS
startup would be most interested in churn and customer lifetime value, but a
consumer web app would most likely care about activity, retention, and how
frequently users come back to the site.

~~~
lsrgroup
We did and we discussed it with the Lean Startup Circle here and got some
awesome feedback. [http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-
circle/browse_th...](http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-
circle/browse_thread/thread/599ad5635549d2a0/19e07971dcb1948d)

Based on the feedback 0ur position was, "hey let the startup decided." If we
can get the AARRR events into a graph then the startup can toggle the metrics
they are targeting based on the space they are in or their maturity level. See
post below.

[http://market-by-numbers.com/2011/02/aarrr-is-from-the-
pirat...](http://market-by-numbers.com/2011/02/aarrr-is-from-the-pirates-
point-of-view/)

That is our logic but I would love to know if that makes sense to you? Is that
how you would use it or would you prefer to customize the metrics? Capture
different types events? Maybe specific events for one experiment (We ask that
question in the Lean Startup Circle post)?

~~~
bdclimber14
I'm not sure. Customization is nice, but having to construct the metrics
manually instead of having them instantly available seems like a pain. I'd
love to discuss it more, want to email me (in profile)?

